
Capt. James Kirk to Skipper Navy's Largest Destroyer, the Zumwalt - kangar00
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/us-navy-poised-ownership-largest-warship-39124220
======
kangar00
James A. Kirk, not James T. Kirk:
[http://www.public.navy.mil/surfor/ddg1000/Pages/bio1.aspx](http://www.public.navy.mil/surfor/ddg1000/Pages/bio1.aspx)

